# Tìm hiểu về giày da buộc dây nam



## avocado (19/11/21)

Tìm hiểu về giày da buộc dây nam Là kiểu giày tây cổ điển. Giày tây có dây được chia thành 2 loại chính, đó là Derby và Oxford. Loại giày này thường được đóng theo 1 form nhất định, giá quyển menu bìa da đế thường là đế gỗ khâu vào thành giày. Tuy nhiên gần đây, style hiện đại khiến mẫu giày này thường có đế cao su và là đế dán. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Điểm nổi bật nhất phải kể đến của dòng giày này chính là độ trang trọng và lịch lãm. Nếu muốn đi bán quyển menu bìa da dự một bữa tiệc quan trọng hoặc đi tiệc cưới thì đây là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất. Thành giày được đóng theo khung cố định nên form giày rất đẹp. Dù bạn có sử dụng nhiều thế nào thì gần như form giày vẫn không đổi, y như lúc mới mua. Cái tên nói lên tất cả. Bất tiện nhất của dòng giày này chính là phải thắt lại dây mỗi khi muốn sử dụng. Điều này sẽ tiêu tốn một ít thời gian của bạn, tuy nhiên đổi lại sự lịch lãm chắc là đáng để cân nhắc. Form giaỳ khá cứng ngắc cũng là điểm trừ. Nếu đi quá lâu mẫu giày này, bạn sẽ dễ cảm thấy đau chân và không thoải mái. Thể hiện được tính Nghiêm Túc, Trang Trọng và Lịch Lãm Trong các sự kiện trọng đại các dòng giày tây Oxford , Derby, Brogue (thuộc dòng có dây buộc ) luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu, rất hiếm có dòng Clip-on hay Loafer vì nó không phù hợp hoàn cảnh, cũng không tôn lên được thần thái uy nghiêm của một người đàn ông có quyền lực và địa vị trong xã hội, việc này rất quan trọng trong giao tiếp bởi vì người khác chỉ cần nhìn đôi giày bạn đi thôi đã có thể đánh giá bạn bất kể bạn có diện bộ suit lộng lẫy đến đâu đi nữa đều sẽ hoàn toàn mất điểm nếu như bạn lỡ chọn đôi giày chẳng ra gì. Các vị nguyên thủ quốc gia, tổng thống khi đi ngoại giao đều chọn dòng giày có dây buộc, với tư thế ngồi rất tự tin như ta là người đàn ông mạnh mẽ nhất tại đây ! Bạn thử tưởng tượng nếu thay đôi oxford bằng đôi loafer không mang vớ sẽ hở ra phần chân đầy lông, hoàn toàn mất đi sự trang trọng nghiêm túc trong cuộc đối thoại. Phù Hợp Với Các Bộ Suit Sự lịch lãm của một giày tây dây buộc còn thể hiện khi nó luôn phải đi kèm với vớ, khác với dòng không buộc dây như loafer ta có thể mang hoặc không mang vớ đều được. Bạn không thể khoát trên người bộ suit sang trọng với đôi oxford bóng loáng mà lại không mang vớ, trông nó rất kì cục. Lựa chọn đôi vớ cũng đòi hỏi sự tinh tế để phù hợp với trang phục, chứ không phải kiểu muốn mặc “sao cũng được” Tuy nhiên lưu ý là đừng diện một đôi vớ trắng đi với giày tây đen nhé, thay vào đó hãy chọn cho mình một đôi vớ sậm màu, trong đó màu xanh đen là được ưa chuộng hơn cả. Ngoài ra cách buộc dây giày tây cũng thể hiển sự tính tế và chỉnh chu của một người đàn ông. Những đôi giày da nam cột dây dường như có một sức hút rất mãnh liệt, và chúng trở thành định hình phong cách cho các chàng trai lịch lãm, là biểu tượng của một người đàn ông thành đạt. Hãy trở thành một người đàn ông thực thụ với một phong cách lịch lãm gọn gàng lịch sự, vì nó giúp ích rất nhiều cho bạn trong cuộc sống cũng như sự nghiệp mà bạn không ngờ luôn đấy. Top 3 loại giày da buộc dây nam được ưa chuộng nhất 1. Giày da buộc dây Brogue Oxford Là một quý ông yêu thích sự lịch lãm và sang trọng thì mẫu giày tây nam buộc dây Brogue Oxford. Sẽ là mẫu giày không thể thiếu trong ngăn tủ giày của các quý ông nhé. Mẫu giày này mang trên mình một vẻ sang trọng và quyến rũ tới lạ thường. Đó chính là nhờ vào sự tinh xảo đến từng chi tiết nhỏ nhất của những đường khâu mũi giày. Việc bạn phối hợp cùng với những món đồ khác như VET, tuxudo. Chắc chắn đây sẽ là suits đồ cực kì phù hợp dành cho các bạn đi tới những nơi sang trọng. Trong một phong thái hoàn toàn đẳng cấp và lịch lãm của một quý ông thời hiện đại. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu mẫu giày tây nam buộc dây với mức giá vô cùng phải chăng tại Dolo Men. Mà chất lượng của các sản phẩm cực kì tốt, các bạn không cần phải lo lắng nhé. Uy tín của Dolo Men đã được khách hàng kiểm chứng và đánh giá rất tốt. 2. Giày da buộc dây nam Apron Toe Oxford Đây cũng là một mẫu giày dòng họ nhà Oxford. Cho nên vẻ đẹp và sự quyến rũ của đôi Apron Toe Oxford cũng tương tự các đôi giày khác. Điểm nhấn của đôi giày này chính là phần mũi của đôi giày. Với thiết kế một tấm da nguyên miếng từ phần mũi giày về phần thân giày tạo nên sự quyến rũ và uyển chuyển. Đường viền với những đường khâu tỉ mỉ chính là điểm nhấn cho mẫu giày Oxford này. Thật tuyệt vời khi bạn kết hợp mẫu giày tây nam buộc dây này với một suits đồ tương phản. Như là Navy hay xám thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ hoàn toàn nổi bật với sự sang trọng, quý phái. Phần dây buộc của đôi giày sẽ giúp cho việc bạn phối đồ đơn giản hơn. Ngoài ra, nó giúp cho đôi giày không có quá nhiều khoảng trống về mặt không gian. SOBRESA 3. Giày Derby trơn bóng đen Đôi giày tây nam buộc dây Derby với thiết kế hơn giản từ phần mũi giày tới phần thân giày. Đây chính là yếu tố quyết định nên sự sang trọng và lịch lãm cho đôi giày. Đồng thời, đôi giày chính là sự lựa chọn cực kì hợp lí dành cho môi trường công sở. Bạn có thể kết hợp cùng với các bộ đồ có tông màu sáng hơn. Để có thể làm nổi bật được set đồ của bạn đang mắc, đem tới cho bạn sự lịch lãm hơn. Tính đa dụng của mẫu giày Derby trơn bóng nâu này cũng cực kì cao. Bạn cũng có thể diện đôi giày này với những set đồ đơn giản. Để thực hiện những buổi đi dạo phố, hay là có thể đi chơi cùng với bạn bè. Đôi giày hoàn toàn êm ái và thoải mái khi bạn di chuyển nhiều. Ngoài ra, đôi giày cực kì thông thoáng, cho nên đây sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các quý ông trong mùa hè. Kết luận Những đôi giày da buộc dây nam là một món phụ kiện thời trang không thể thiếu đối với các quý ông yêu thích sự lịch lãm. Giày tây sẽ là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho các quý ông đi tới những nơi quan trọng. Bao gồm các cuộc họp, hội nghị, tiệc cưới, nơi làm việc công sở và những nơi yêu cầu trang trọng khác,….Một đôi giày tây cao cấp chắc chắn sẽ nâng tầm đẳng cấp cho các quý ông. Với 3 mẫu giày tây nam buộc dây mà chúng tôi chia sẻ trên đây. Rất mong đây sẽ là sổ bìa da cao cấp hcmnhững sự gợi ý cho lựa chọn của bạn trong năm 2020. Với những mẫu giày này không chỉ phù hợp cho chốn công sở mà còn phù hợp với các cuộc đi chơi của các quý ông. Chúng tôi mong rằng đem tới cho các quý ông những sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất. Để tôn lên vẻ đẹp của phái mạnh một cách lịch lãm và sang trọng nhất.


----------

